# Frage zur AlphaCool Eisbär + ASRock Z170 Extreme 4



## MminusN (12. März 2017)

*Frage zur AlphaCool Eisbär + ASRock Z170 Extreme 4*

Hallo zsm.,

habe mir eine Alphacool Eisbär 360 zugelegt und ein ASRock Z170 Extreme 4 Mainboard. Nun ist es ja so das das MB keinen expliziten Pumpen Connector (PUMP/FAN) Connector besitzt.
Im Handbuch erfahre ich auch nichts über die Maximale belastungsmöglichkeit eines einzelnen Ports.

Habe die Pumpe momentan über's Netzteil laufen (Molex zu 3 PIN) also auf dauerfeuer.

FRAGE: Kann ich die Pumpe auch an CPU_FAN1/2 anstecken?
                  Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung mit?


----------



## Lok92 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Frage zur AlphaCool Eisbär + ASRock Z170 Extreme 4*

Sollte Problemos möglich sein, habe selber die Eisbär 240 und wenn ich mich recht erinnere sie selber mal eine Zeit lang über den CPU Fan Steckplatz laufen lassen. Habe sie dann damals mit meinem Asrock Pro 3 steuern können. 

Aber wenn du schon beides hast, was hindert dich einfach am rumprobieren?


----------



## MminusN (12. März 2017)

*AW: Frage zur AlphaCool Eisbär + ASRock Z170 Extreme 4*

Hindern würde mich nichts außer vieleicht die Tatsache das die Pumpe zu viel Saft vom MB ziehen könnte.

Habe das hier gefunden: https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...i7DpYCHYnedGdnnKA&sig2=o4pB59aTuP4sykve3WS7nw

un deswegen doch etwas bedenken.


----------



## Lok92 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Frage zur AlphaCool Eisbär + ASRock Z170 Extreme 4*

Wie gesagt sollte eigentlich ohne weiteres möglich sein. Hatte sie selber mal bei meinem Asrock Pro 3 an dem CPU Fan Anschluss, dafür sind sie ja auch in der Regel sogar gemacht.^^ 
Habe sie dann aber an meine Intigrierte Lüftersteuerung von meinem Fractal Gehäuse gehangen.

Jetzt hat vor ca. ner Woche ist mein Mainboard  einen Defekt erlitten (nicht wegen der Pumpe)^^ und habe jetzt ein Gigabyte Aorus K5 Mainboard wo die Pumpe auch momentan am CPU Fan Anschluss hängt


----------



## Chimera (12. März 2017)

*AW: Frage zur AlphaCool Eisbär + ASRock Z170 Extreme 4*

Alsoooo, bei nem hochwertigen Brett passiert gar nix. Bedenke bitte, dass PCGH sogar mal 48(!) 60mm x 60mm Lüfis an nur einem(!) Header anschloss (Minute 5:50 sieht man, dass weder Mobo noch Header abfakeln  ), wobei alle Lüfis zusammen wohl um einiges mehr saugen dürften als so ne olle Pumpe  Zumal die Alphacool (welche ja dieselbe ist wie in meiner Silent Loop oder der Kelvin) nicht so ein Sauger ist. Hab meine auch am Board angeschlossen und da die Silent Loop ja permanent 12V braucht, saugt die ergo auch permanent Vollgas am Header, ohne dass das Mobo abqualmt oder sonst was. 
Die Pumpe der Eisbaer zieht ja mickrige 4W und wenn ich mich recht entsinne, vermag so gut wie jeder Fan Header min. 1A, was bei 12V dann auch 12W entsprechen würde (hättest also sogar problemlos Luft nach oben). Natürlich schützt ne max. Belastbarkeit keinesfalls vor Kurzschlüssen und just dies war in allen Fällen, wo ich nen kaputten/durchgebrannten Fan Header erlebt hab, auch der Fall gewesen. Da war entweder der Nutzer so deppert und hat den Lüfianschluss iwie verpolt raufgewürgt oder die Kabel waren von haus aus falsch drauf. 
Und sonst, falls du dir zu unsicher bist: es gibt auch spezielle Lüfikabel, wo du nur das Tachosignal ans Mobo weiterleitest und den Saft über nen Molex bekommst. Manko: du hast dann null Regelbarkeit. Oooder du verzichtest auf ne Mobosteuerung und besorgst dir ne externe Lüsteu, wobei die meist auch nur ca. 10W pro Kanal liefern (gibt schon teurere Modelle, die auch mehr abkönnen, aber bei den meisten günstigeren ist so bei 10W Schluss).
Ein weiterer Grund, warum du dir am Moboanschluss kaum Sorgen machen musst: du wirst sie ja kaum permanent mit 12V betreiben, oder? Da man die Eisbaer ja drosseln kann, sinkt entsprechend auch die Belastung. Aaaaber: ist nur die Frage, ob dein CPU_FAN überhaupt DC regeln kann oder eben nur PWM. Wenn er PWM-only ist, dann würd die Pumpe ebenso permanent Vollgas laufen. Sprich dann eher an nem SYS_FAN/CHA_FAN, der auch über DC regelbar ist. Dazu sollt im Handbuch was stehen, wie sich welcher Header regeln lässt.


----------



## MminusN (24. März 2017)

*AW: Frage zur AlphaCool Eisbär + ASRock Z170 Extreme 4*

Getestet (am CPU_FAN Header1) Rechner kommt nicht über den Bootscreen (DrDebug: A2?)
Pumpe läuft nicht. Ist aber nicht weiter tragisch. Habe günstig eine Aquaero 5XT (inkl. Passiv und Wasserkühler) geschossen.
Frage: Wie muss ich die Pumpe dort anschließen? (Habe leider kein Handbuch dabei bekommen. Muss es Am Montag mal auf der arbeit ausdrucken)


----------



## Chimera (24. März 2017)

*AW: Frage zur AlphaCool Eisbär + ASRock Z170 Extreme 4*

Guck mal hier. Nun, dass sie am Board angeschlossen nicht läuft, muss dies nix heissen. Frage mich nur: warum schliesst du die Pumpe am CPU_FAN an und nicht die Lüfter  ? Die Pumpe kannst du am SYS_FAN oder direkt am Netzteil anhängen, die muss man ja auch nicht grossartig regeln (auf 9V gedrosselt kann man die permanent so laufen lassen und hat nen guten Kompro aus Leistung und Lautstärke, manche lassen sie sogar bei 7V permanent laufen). Normal regelt man ja nur die Lüfter über die CPU Temperatur, die Pumpe kann man schön laufen lassen. Meine Silent Loop hat ja dieselbe Pumpe (wen nauch ein etwas abgewandeltes Modell) und die läuft bei mir permanent mit 12V, ungeregelt und dennoch nicht störend, während ich meine Silent Wings 3 anhand der CPU Temperatur über den CPU_FAN regel.


----------



## IICARUS (24. März 2017)

*AW: Frage zur AlphaCool Eisbär + ASRock Z170 Extreme 4*

Ein Freund von mir hatte das selbe Problem.
Er hat am ende einfach ein Adapter verwendet was direkt am Netzteil dran hing und so die Pumpe mit nur 7V laufen lässt.

Soweit mir richtig bekannt ist sollte die Eisbäre ehe nicht unter 7V betrieben werden.
Mit nur 7V soll sie dann sehr ruhig und leise laufen, auch wenn sie zuvor schon ziemlich leise war.

Die Pumpe über die CPU-Temperatur zu regeln ist es nicht so gut, da die CPU dazu zu schnell an Temperatur an und ab nimmt.
Das Wasser hingegen träge reagiert und deshalb dazu die Lüfter eine bestimmte Drehzahl länger beibehalten sollten.

Daher könntest du wie hier schon bereits berichtet wurde die Pumpe fest mit 7V betreiben.


----------



## MminusN (27. März 2017)

*AW: Frage zur AlphaCool Eisbär + ASRock Z170 Extreme 4*

@IICARUS: Die Pumpe ist momentan auch so angeschlossen (4PIN Molex 12V zu 3PIN 7V Fan). Möchte diese nicht Regeln sondern *überwachen*.

Was die Aquaero betrifft hat mir der verkäufer direkt gesagt das, wenn ich die Pumpe an anschließe, ich die Spannungswandler der Aquaero  mit WaKü Aufsatz kühlen soll da sonst die Spannungswandler zu heiß laufen...
Liege ich richtig das wenn ich "6 Radi Lüfter 120mm" und Pumpe an die Aquaero anschließe zusätzlich ein Poweradjust benötige (Passiv gekühlt)

Suche da eigentlich nach Erfahrungen von jemanden der so ungefähr die gleiche Kombi hat. Oder soll ich die Pumpe seperat laufen lassen (so wie se jetzt ist) und die Aquaero die Lüfter nur nach Temp. regeln?


----------



## IICARUS (27. März 2017)

*AW: Frage zur AlphaCool Eisbär + ASRock Z170 Extreme 4*

Beim  Aquaero 5 muss ein passiv Kühler mit drauf.
Dieser unterstützt aber kein PWM, da die Lüfter nur per Spannung, also mit 3 Pin bestückt sind.

Der neue  Aquaero 6 jedoch kann nicht nur PWM, sondern deren Lüfteranschlüsse können stärker belastet werden und werden nicht so heiß.
Zumindest wird hier ein Kühler nicht zwingend benötigt.

Der 6er kostet aber auch etwas mehr.


----------

